# Looking to go fishing, will help with gas & bait ect



## Ol' Basshole (Sep 25, 2010)

Looking to go fishing, preferably blue water, but ill fish anywhere. Im a 30 year old white American. Drug and alcohol free. Fishing is my life. I live in Livingston, Tx but can travel anywhere with a days notice. Ive got cash for bait and a card for gas. id like to go pretty soon and would not mind if 10 ppl respond, ill go on every trip I can. Thanks for your time and consideration


Cory 936 933-6637


----------



## Nathan112 (Mar 3, 2010)

*room for one in the morning*

Hey i know it is last minute but heading out on matagorda in the morning i have room for one.


----------



## Ol' Basshole (Sep 25, 2010)

Dang, that IS last minute haha. Tell you what, I cannot make it in the morning, maybe had I known around 6 or 7 I coudlve came. Keep me in mind next time you go. Im home from work now and can go whenever. Thank you for extending the invite, I hope you will remember me next time.


----------



## Ol' Basshole (Sep 25, 2010)

Looking to go fishing this weekend if weather permits. Two people available saturday through monday. Same phone number as above 936 933 6637 Cory


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Might be a little sporty this weekend.

*FRIDAY NIGHT* EAST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS. SEAS 5 TO 7 FEET. A CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS. *
SATURDAY* EAST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS INCREASING TO 15 TO 20 KNOTS IN THE AFTERNOON. SEAS 4 TO 6 FEET. A CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS. *
SATURDAY NIGHT* NORTHEAST WINDS 15 TO 20 KNOTS. SEAS 4 TO 6 FEET. A CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS. 
*SUNDAY* NORTHEAST WINDS 15 TO 20 KNOTS. SEAS 5 TO 7 FEET. A CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS. *
SUNDAY NIGHT* NORTHEAST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS. SEAS 5 TO 6 FEET. A CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.


----------

